# call 911



## kcvet (May 9, 2014)

they walk among us and vote


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

:saywhat: ...the one about the car door lock cracked me up, technology dumbing us down here? :hair:  Heard someone called because his fast food French fries were cold.


----------



## kcvet (May 9, 2014)

clean the ice on my car???


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

I bet you they have high school diplomas too...


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2014)

Do these people actually get to vote?   No wonder we're in such a mess here in the USA !


----------



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2014)

that is the BEST I've seen/heard in a long time KC, what an absolute riot!!!!!!!:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

IIIIIIIIIIIIII feeeeeeeeeeeel liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike everyyyyyyyyyyythinggggggggg issssssssssssssss goinggggggggg reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally slowwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Doh!


----------

